

Oh The Horror! And New Tickets - fallentimes
http://ticketstumbler.com/new-stuff/2008/10/18/oh-the-horror-and-new-tickets/

======
mattmaroon
WWE, amazing. Do those sell out these days? I haven't been to a taping of Raw
in many years, but I remember they used to backing during they heyday of The
Rock and Stone Cold Steve Austin.

~~~
fallentimes
It depends. If it's at a venue with over 80,000 seat it's very hard to sell
out. As amazing as it seems, WWE is still popular. Yes, fake wrestling.

UFC is super hot right now. NASCAR is already the second most popular "sport"
(ugh) behind football, but UFC should be grabbing the third spot soon if they
haven't already.

~~~
mattmaroon
Third in terms of ticket sales? I know NFL is only third in terms of total
attendance due to having so few games.

I read a couple articles recently that said NASCAR attendance is dropping.
Their audience is, umm, how to say this politely... the group most likely to
be hurt by an economic downturn.

~~~
fallentimes
Television ratings inside the US.

------
fallentimes
Concert site structure and user dashboards are next.

~~~
omakase
Kudos for being so open and also for injecting a bit of humor into these
posts. Tom is a badass developer and I know TicketStumbler is going to be even
more awesome as you roll out more concerts and more.

------
sanj
I'm afraid I lost part of the thread. Was the final solution to move to a new
machine?

Is that what this means?

 _By eliminating all the variables of the current machine, the question
answered itself, without days of debugging._

~~~
tdavis
Yeah, sorry I didn't clarify better. The real problem likely had something to
do with the disk drives as the we'd been having problems with a couple drives
on that machine. It basically came down to "re-install software, replace
hardware" or just "move to the new stuff now."

The second option was going to be done in a way that didn't have any downtime,
but with some many bad things happening at once it didn't make sense to wait.

------
mixmax
I take great offense in your unwarranted picking on Danes

:-)

~~~
fallentimes
If it makes you feel better I'm 25% Danish. :P

------
mcargian
Wow, how bad was the code before you made it "too awesome" in your latest
update? Sounds like you need some new programmers and three new DBAs.

~~~
fallentimes
Hi,

We admittedly cut a lot of corners in order to get launched in two months with
only two people. So far, it's been worth the gamble.

~~~
Herring
heh you sure were cutting it close, getting to the point where you couldn't
select.

~~~
fallentimes
Yep.

~~~
run4yourlives
Speaking of, you could speed up queries in general by avoiding Select * .

See here:
<http://wiki.lessthandot.com/index.php/Don't_Use_>(select_*),_but_List_Columns

